# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  ΑΝΑΚΤΙΣΗ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΣΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΚ ΤΑΚ

## radioamateur

Εξωτερικος σκληρος δισκος της Western Digital My Book Pro Edition 500  GB τα έπαιξε με γνωστό πρόβλημα tic tac.Γνωρίζετε κάποια εταιρεία αξιόπιστη για ανάκτηση δεδομένων και κυρίως που να διασφαλίζει privacy;
Το Πλαίσιο κάνει ανάκτηση δεδομένων;
Ο εν λόγω δίσκος δεν έπεσε κάτω, δεν έπεσε νερό επάνω, δεν υπέστη κάποια ζημία εξωτερικη.Ομολογουμένως έπαθα ελαφρώς σοκ γιατί δεν το χρησιμοποίησα κατά τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού αλλά τώρα που το χρειάστηκα άλλαξα χρώμα...  :Embarassed:  μεγάλη απογοήτευση.Χρησιμοποιώ σύνδεση μέσω usb.Έχει και άλλες συνδεσμολογίες μέσω firewire 400-800 βέβαια αλλά δεν έχω τα καλώδια.Πιστεύετε αν άλλαξω καλώδιο να πάρει μπρος;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## KOKAR

http://www.tictac.gr/?gclid=CK3e7piyqbICFQZI3godk2QASQ

http://www.helpdisc.gr/?lang=eng&gcl...FQMj3godBBEAlg

http://www.datalabs.gr/

http://www.alphadatarecovery.gr/

----------


## cards44

καλησπέρα , πιθανών πρόβλημα κεφαλής (απο 300 -600 ευρώ χρεώνουν) απο ότι έχω καταλάβει πέρνουν  ίδιο δίσκο και κάνουν τράμπα τα ανταλλακτικά (αλλά σε περιβάλλον χωρίς σκόνη και κατάλληλα εργαλεία)

----------


## giapraki

> Εξωτερικος σκληρος δισκος της Western Digital My Book Pro Edition 500  GB τα έπαιξε με γνωστό πρόβλημα tic tac.Γνωρίζετε κάποια εταιρεία αξιόπιστη για ανάκτηση δεδομένων και κυρίως που να διασφαλίζει privacy;
> Το Πλαίσιο κάνει ανάκτηση δεδομένων;
> Ο εν λόγω δίσκος δεν έπεσε κάτω, δεν έπεσε νερό επάνω, δεν υπέστη κάποια ζημία εξωτερικη.Ομολογουμένως έπαθα ελαφρώς σοκ γιατί δεν το χρησιμοποίησα κατά τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού αλλά τώρα που το χρειάστηκα άλλαξα χρώμα...  μεγάλη απογοήτευση.Χρησιμοποιώ σύνδεση μέσω usb.Έχει και άλλες συνδεσμολογίες μέσω firewire 400-800 βέβαια αλλά δεν έχω τα καλώδια.Πιστεύετε αν άλλαξω καλώδιο να πάρει μπρος;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



Είμαι τεχνικός στον χώρο των υπολογιστών, στην Κοζάνη. Λόγω του πελατολογίου μου έχω αρκετές περιπτώσεις ανάκτηση δεδομένων το χρόνο που μερικές τις αναλαμβάνω εγώ (αν είναι software θέματα ή μικροηλεκτρονικές επεμβάσεις) ή αν είναι κάτι μηχανολογικό τις στέλνω σε εταιρία ανάκτησης. Το δικό σου πρόβλημα φαίνεται είτε για πρόβλημα κεφαλών (ίσως το προφανές) αλλά μπορεί να είναι και πρόβλημα στο firmware. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις αν κρίνω απο τα δεδομένα που μου δίνεις. Απαιτούνται ειδικοί χώροι και εργαλεία. Φυσικά αν τα δεδομένα σου δεν είναι σημαντικά, τότε μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με τεχνικές που θα βρείς στο internet / youtube. Αν όμως δεν θέλεις να ρισκάρεις κάτι, τότε καλύτερα πήγαινε το σε επαγγελματίες.

Επειδή στο παρελθόν την έχω πατήσει και εμπιστεύτηκα "φθηνές" εταιρίες, θα σου μεταφέρω δυο πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα. Πρόσεξε που θα εμπιστευτείς τον δίσκο σου. Υπάρχουν τυχάρπαστοι που λένε οτι κάνουν ανάκτηση δεδομένων! Λόγω της δουλειάς μου όπως σου είπα, έχω αρκετές περιπτώσεις το χρόνο και είδα αρκετές εταιρίες και ανθρώπους στο χώρο αυτό. Όμως θεωρώ ότι τελικά ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια στέλνω δίσκους στην TicTac Data Recovery στον Πειραιά. Θεωρώ οτι είναι οι πιο επαγγελματίες του χώρου και ας πληρώνεις τη διάγνωση. Αν κάτι μπορεί να ανακτηθεί θα το παλέψουν μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή, αν δεν μπορούν να το ανακτήσουν δεν μπορεί κανείς (το έχω δοκιμάσει με 2 συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις που έστειλα δίσκο και στο εξωτερικό). Επειδή πρόσφατα διέσωσαν δεδομένα απο πελάτη μου που είχε πάει και αλλού και του είπαν οτι είναι μη ανακτήσιμος ο δίσκος, θεωρώ οτι αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι κάποιοι τελικά στο χώρο μπορεί να είναι απάτη αλλά κάποιοι κάνουν δουλειά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία είναι 10 χρόνια στο χώρο. Και το βασικότερο, δές κριτικές επώνυμα απο πελάτες : http://www.tictac.gr/%CF%84%CE%B9-%C...7%CE%BD-tictac

Πάντως αν δεν διαθέτεις το κατάλληλο Budget τότε ίσως θα μπορούσα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο δίσκο σου (χωρίς χρέωση) αν μου τον στείλεις... με τόσους δίσκους που έχω δει για πελάτες μου, έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να βγάζω και εγώ κάποιες δουλειές (π.χ. πλακέτες και κάποια firmware). Αν όμως έχει κεφαλές ο δίσκος δεν θα επέμβω καθόλου.

----------


## Hatzitesla

> Εξωτερικος σκληρος δισκος της Western Digital My Book Pro Edition 500  GB τα έπαιξε με γνωστό πρόβλημα tic tac.Γνωρίζετε κάποια εταιρεία αξιόπιστη για ανάκτηση δεδομένων και κυρίως που να διασφαλίζει privacy;
> Το Πλαίσιο κάνει ανάκτηση δεδομένων;
> Ο εν λόγω δίσκος δεν έπεσε κάτω, δεν έπεσε νερό επάνω, δεν υπέστη κάποια ζημία εξωτερικη.Ομολογουμένως έπαθα ελαφρώς σοκ γιατί δεν το χρησιμοποίησα κατά τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού αλλά τώρα που το χρειάστηκα άλλαξα χρώμα...  μεγάλη απογοήτευση.Χρησιμοποιώ σύνδεση μέσω usb.Έχει και άλλες συνδεσμολογίες μέσω firewire 400-800 βέβαια αλλά δεν έχω τα καλώδια.Πιστεύετε αν άλλαξω καλώδιο να πάρει μπρος;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



kudos to you...





> http://www.tictac.gr/?gclid=CK3e7piyqbICFQZI3godk2QASQ
> 
> http://www.helpdisc.gr/?lang=eng&gcl...FQMj3godBBEAlg
> 
> http://www.datalabs.gr/
> 
> http://www.alphadatarecovery.gr/



wtv.





> καλησπέρα , πιθανών πρόβλημα κεφαλής (απο 300 -600 ευρώ χρεώνουν) απο ότι έχω καταλάβει πέρνουν  ίδιο δίσκο και κάνουν τράμπα τα ανταλλακτικά (αλλά σε περιβάλλον χωρίς σκόνη και κατάλληλα εργαλεία)



300-600???!!!...astronomically high!!!





> Είμαι τεχνικός στον χώρο των υπολογιστών, στην Κοζάνη. Λόγω του πελατολογίου μου έχω αρκετές περιπτώσεις ανάκτηση δεδομένων το χρόνο που μερικές τις αναλαμβάνω εγώ (αν είναι software θέματα ή μικροηλεκτρονικές επεμβάσεις) ή αν είναι κάτι μηχανολογικό τις στέλνω σε εταιρία ανάκτησης. Το δικό σου πρόβλημα φαίνεται είτε για πρόβλημα κεφαλών (ίσως το προφανές) αλλά μπορεί να είναι και πρόβλημα στο firmware. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις αν κρίνω απο τα δεδομένα που μου δίνεις. Απαιτούνται ειδικοί χώροι και εργαλεία. Φυσικά αν τα δεδομένα σου δεν είναι σημαντικά, τότε μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με τεχνικές που θα βρείς στο internet / youtube. Αν όμως δεν θέλεις να ρισκάρεις κάτι, τότε καλύτερα πήγαινε το σε επαγγελματίες.
> 
> Επειδή στο παρελθόν την έχω πατήσει και εμπιστεύτηκα "φθηνές" εταιρίες, θα σου μεταφέρω δυο πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα. Πρόσεξε που θα εμπιστευτείς τον δίσκο σου. Υπάρχουν τυχάρπαστοι που λένε οτι κάνουν ανάκτηση δεδομένων! Λόγω της δουλειάς μου όπως σου είπα, έχω αρκετές περιπτώσεις το χρόνο και είδα αρκετές εταιρίες και ανθρώπους στο χώρο αυτό. Όμως θεωρώ ότι τελικά ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια στέλνω δίσκους στην TicTac Data Recovery στον Πειραιά. Θεωρώ οτι είναι οι πιο επαγγελματίες του χώρου και ας πληρώνεις τη διάγνωση. Αν κάτι μπορεί να ανακτηθεί θα το παλέψουν μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή, αν δεν μπορούν να το ανακτήσουν δεν μπορεί κανείς (το έχω δοκιμάσει με 2 συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις που έστειλα δίσκο και στο εξωτερικό). Επειδή πρόσφατα διέσωσαν δεδομένα απο πελάτη μου που είχε πάει και αλλού και του είπαν οτι είναι μη ανακτήσιμος ο δίσκος, θεωρώ οτι αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι κάποιοι τελικά στο χώρο μπορεί να είναι απάτη αλλά κάποιοι κάνουν δουλειά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία είναι 10 χρόνια στο χώρο. Και το βασικότερο, δές κριτικές επώνυμα απο πελάτες : http://www.tictac.gr/%CF%84%CE%B9-%C...7%CE%BD-tictac
> 
> Πάντως αν δεν διαθέτεις το κατάλληλο Budget τότε ίσως θα μπορούσα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο δίσκο σου (χωρίς χρέωση) αν μου τον στείλεις... με τόσους δίσκους που έχω δει για πελάτες μου, έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να βγάζω και εγώ κάποιες δουλειές (π.χ. πλακέτες και κάποια firmware). Αν όμως έχει κεφαλές ο δίσκος δεν θα επέμβω καθόλου.



privacy?...no worries...police department can handle it.

----------


## dovegroup

> Εξωτερικος σκληρος δισκος της Western Digital My Book Pro Edition 500 GB τα έπαιξε με γνωστό πρόβλημα tic tac.Γνωρίζετε κάποια εταιρεία αξιόπιστη για ανάκτηση δεδομένων και κυρίως που να διασφαλίζει privacy;
> Το Πλαίσιο κάνει ανάκτηση δεδομένων;
> Ο εν λόγω δίσκος δεν έπεσε κάτω, δεν έπεσε νερό επάνω, δεν υπέστη κάποια ζημία εξωτερικη.Ομολογουμένως έπαθα ελαφρώς σοκ γιατί δεν το χρησιμοποίησα κατά τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού αλλά τώρα που το χρειάστηκα άλλαξα χρώμα...  μεγάλη απογοήτευση.Χρησιμοποιώ σύνδεση μέσω usb.Έχει και άλλες συνδεσμολογίες μέσω firewire 400-800 βέβαια αλλά δεν έχω τα καλώδια.Πιστεύετε αν άλλαξω καλώδιο να πάρει μπρος;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



Aν υπάρχει κάποιος μεταλλικός θόρυβος επαναλαμβανόμενος "κλίκ" κατ' επανάληψη ή έντονος αλλά συνεχής (acoustics) τότε πάς παρακάτω...
ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ
Μπαίνεις εδώ http://support.wdc.com/recovery/index.asp?wdc_lang=gr
Μετά κάνεις ερώτηση εδώ όπου θές http://support.wdc.com/contact/conta...lang=gr#europe
Και αν η τιμή δεν σου αρέσει μιλάς με αυτούς εδώ http://www.ontrackdatarecovery.ca/
Για Ελληνική εταιρεία δεν μπορώ να σου πώ κάτι που να σε ευχαριστεί.

Οτι αφορά την εχεμύθεια είμαι 1000000000000000000000 στην n% μόνο στην WD αν κάνουν ακόμη ανάκτιση η στην ontrack.
Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άνθρωπος που κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά σε εταιρείες ανάκτησης λόγω πίεσης χρόνου αλλά και να υπάρχει δεν έχει μέλλον...
Αν ο δίσκος σου εχει τόσο σημαντικά πράγματα που δεν πρέπει να τα δεί κανείς τότε πάς ταξιδάκι και απαιτείς να είσαι απο πάνω (Αυτό το απαιτούν μόνο συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες με data υψηλής διαβάθμισης που συνήθως δεν φτάνουν σε ανάκτηση αλλά σε καταστροφή με πρέσσες και καμίνια)



Υ.Γ Πρίν 12 χρόνια θα στο έκανα και μάλιστα δωρεάν...

----------


## radioamateur

> Είμαι τεχνικός στον χώρο των υπολογιστών, στην Κοζάνη. Λόγω του πελατολογίου μου έχω αρκετές περιπτώσεις ανάκτηση δεδομένων το χρόνο που μερικές τις αναλαμβάνω εγώ (αν είναι software θέματα ή μικροηλεκτρονικές επεμβάσεις) ή αν είναι κάτι μηχανολογικό τις στέλνω σε εταιρία ανάκτησης. Το δικό σου πρόβλημα φαίνεται είτε για πρόβλημα κεφαλών (ίσως το προφανές) αλλά μπορεί να είναι και πρόβλημα στο firmware. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις αν κρίνω απο τα δεδομένα που μου δίνεις. Απαιτούνται ειδικοί χώροι και εργαλεία. Φυσικά αν τα δεδομένα σου δεν είναι σημαντικά, τότε μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με τεχνικές που θα βρείς στο internet / youtube. Αν όμως δεν θέλεις να ρισκάρεις κάτι, τότε καλύτερα πήγαινε το σε επαγγελματίες.
> 
> Επειδή στο παρελθόν την έχω πατήσει και εμπιστεύτηκα "φθηνές" εταιρίες, θα σου μεταφέρω δυο πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα. Πρόσεξε που θα εμπιστευτείς τον δίσκο σου. Υπάρχουν τυχάρπαστοι που λένε οτι κάνουν ανάκτηση δεδομένων! Λόγω της δουλειάς μου όπως σου είπα, έχω αρκετές περιπτώσεις το χρόνο και είδα αρκετές εταιρίες και ανθρώπους στο χώρο αυτό. Όμως θεωρώ ότι τελικά ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια στέλνω δίσκους στην TicTac Data Recovery στον Πειραιά. Θεωρώ οτι είναι οι πιο επαγγελματίες του χώρου και ας πληρώνεις τη διάγνωση. Αν κάτι μπορεί να ανακτηθεί θα το παλέψουν μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή, αν δεν μπορούν να το ανακτήσουν δεν μπορεί κανείς (το έχω δοκιμάσει με 2 συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις που έστειλα δίσκο και στο εξωτερικό). Επειδή πρόσφατα διέσωσαν δεδομένα απο πελάτη μου που είχε πάει και αλλού και του είπαν οτι είναι μη ανακτήσιμος ο δίσκος, θεωρώ οτι αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι κάποιοι τελικά στο χώρο μπορεί να είναι απάτη αλλά κάποιοι κάνουν δουλειά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία είναι 10 χρόνια στο χώρο. Και το βασικότερο, δές κριτικές επώνυμα απο πελάτες : http://www.tictac.gr/%CF%84%CE%B9-%C...7%CE%BD-tictac
> 
> Πάντως αν δεν διαθέτεις το κατάλληλο Budget τότε ίσως θα μπορούσα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο δίσκο σου (χωρίς χρέωση) αν μου τον στείλεις... με τόσους δίσκους που έχω δει για πελάτες μου, έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να βγάζω και εγώ κάποιες δουλειές (π.χ. πλακέτες και κάποια firmware). Αν όμως έχει κεφαλές ο δίσκος δεν θα επέμβω καθόλου.



Ομολογουμένως είναι μεγάλη ψυχρολουσία να αυτοκτονεί κάποιος δίσκος από μόνος του.Φίλε μου Μιχάλη το πρόβλημα είναι κατά 99,9% στις κεφαλές.Δεν είναι software.
Ομολογουμένως έψαξα στο ελληνικό internet για πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις χρεώσεις και παρατήρησα ότι ορισμένοι αετονύχηδες γράφουν να τους πας το δίσκο και αν δεν βρουν λύση δεν σε χρεώνουν αλλά μπορούν και να σου καταστρέψουν το δίσκο.Θα ρίσκαρε κανείς τα προσωπικά του δεδομένα;
Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να ξεβιδώσει κανείς 4-5 βίδες.Αλλά στα όποια video στο youtube χρησιμοποιούνται και τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία.Από μια βλακεία μπορούν να χαθούν.Θα επικοινωνήσω με την tictac να δω τι θα μου πουν.
Δυστυχώς αυτή η ψυχρολουσία με δίδαξε να κάνω διπλό back up.
Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες Γιώργο Μιχάλη Άκη Κώστα...

 :Unsure:

----------


## leosedf

Και ένας WD του φίλου μου που περιείχε σημαντικά δεδομένα με το ίδιο πρόβλημα πήγε σε εταιρία Ελληνική και πιθανότατα να κάναν μεγαλύτερη ζημιά εκεί.
Τελικά ο δίσκος έφτασε μέχρι και στο ίδιο το εργοστάσιο που κατασκεύασε το δίσκο (πήγαινε από τμήμα σε τμήμα της WD) και μας είπαν ότι δεν παίζει απλά να γίνει τίποτα. Μπορούσαν να δοκιμάσουν με 2800 ευρώ αλλά είχαν 98% να μη λειτουργήσει η να πάρουν δεδομένα.

Το έπαθα και σε δεύτερο WD στη δουλειά. Πάλι τα ίδια αλλά αυτή τη φορά δεν είχε πάει Ελλάδα.
Τελικά πήρα τα platter και τα έκανα ιπτάμενους δίσκους, ίσως και το μόνο χρήσιμο πράγμα που κάνουν οι WD.

----------


## αθικτον

Μου εχει συμβει το εξεις:

Χαθηκαν ολα μου τα δεδομενα απο 80αρη "WD" και τα "DVD" του "backup" (philips+R), ειναι αδεια και αυτα! Τα οποια τα ειχα δοκιμασει ενα προς ενα,οταν τα εγραψα και λειτουργουσαν αψογα.

Τωρα εδω και ενα χρονο,τον εχω πανω στο γραφειο και τον κοιταζω...

----------


## dovegroup

> Ομολογουμένως είναι μεγάλη ψυχρολουσία να αυτοκτονεί κάποιος δίσκος από μόνος του.Φίλε μου Μιχάλη το πρόβλημα είναι κατά 99,9% στις κεφαλές.Δεν είναι software.
> Ομολογουμένως έψαξα στο ελληνικό internet για πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις χρεώσεις και παρατήρησα ότι ορισμένοι αετονύχηδες γράφουν να τους πας το δίσκο και αν δεν βρουν λύση δεν σε χρεώνουν αλλά μπορούν και να σου καταστρέψουν το δίσκο.Θα ρίσκαρε κανείς τα προσωπικά του δεδομένα;
> Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να ξεβιδώσει κανείς 4-5 βίδες.Αλλά στα όποια video στο youtube χρησιμοποιούνται και τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία.Από μια βλακεία μπορούν να χαθούν.Θα επικοινωνήσω με την tictac να δω τι θα μου πουν.
> Δυστυχώς αυτή η ψυχρολουσία με δίδαξε να κάνω διπλό back up.
> Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες Γιώργο Μιχάλη Άκη Κώστα...



Δεν είναι δύσκολο να ξεβιδώσεις, δεν είναι δύσκολο να πάς τα platters σε άλλο δίσκο ίδιο, η να αλλάξεις κεφαλές, οπτικά φαίνετε εύκολο και μπορεί να είσαι πραγματικά τυχερός, όταν γίνει όμως π.χ. τα  S.M.A.R.T. errors (Attribute End-to-End) που είναι "βαρέου τύπου" πως θα τα διορθώσεις χωρίς τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία, αν μου λύσεις αυτή την απορία είσαι έτοιμος και κάνεις και καριέρα...
Οι περισσότερες προσπάθειες που εχω δεί απο ερασιτέχνες πρίν 10 χρόνια και...έχουν ασκήσει την χαρακτική τέχνη στα platter, azimuthal failures, μέχρι και κακό κεντράρισμα κινητήρα απο αλλαγή του ...αλλού για αλλού :Rolleyes: 
Θέλει ικανότητα μικροχειρουργικής και επιστημονική κατάρτηση δεν είναι τόσο απλά μπακαλίστικο όσο βλέπεις στο youtube.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Εξωτερικος σκληρος δισκος της Western Digital My Book Pro Edition 500 GB τα έπαιξε με γνωστό πρόβλημα tic tac.Γνωρίζετε κάποια εταιρεία αξιόπιστη για ανάκτηση δεδομένων και κυρίως που να διασφαλίζει privacy;
> Το Πλαίσιο κάνει ανάκτηση δεδομένων;
> Ο εν λόγω δίσκος δεν έπεσε κάτω, δεν έπεσε νερό επάνω, δεν υπέστη κάποια ζημία εξωτερικη.Ομολογουμένως έπαθα ελαφρώς σοκ γιατί δεν το χρησιμοποίησα κατά τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού αλλά τώρα που το χρειάστηκα άλλαξα χρώμα...  μεγάλη απογοήτευση.Χρησιμοποιώ σύνδεση μέσω usb.Έχει και άλλες συνδεσμολογίες μέσω firewire 400-800 βέβαια αλλά δεν έχω τα καλώδια.Πιστεύετε αν άλλαξω καλώδιο να πάρει μπρος;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



Έχω αναφερθεί πολλές φορές ότι δεν πρέπει να αγοράζουμε ετοιματζίδικους δίσκους εξωτερικούς γιατί είναι όλοι *σαβούρες*

Western Digital My Book Pro Edition 500 GB αυτόςέχειεσωτερικόδίσκο
Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000KS τεχνολογίας 2008-2009 
χωρίς κανένα από το νέα συστήματα που έχουν οι νέοι δίσκοι
 WD Intelliseek, WD SecurePark, WD Whisperdrive και WD ShockGuard (*BLACK SATA)
http://koolinus.wordpress.com/tag/storage/
http://www.geek.com/articles/xyzcomp...rive-20060516/
*

*Επίσης το ίδιο χάλια είναι και οι δίσκοι εξωτερικοί* *Western**Digital**My**Book**Essential*
*Που έχουν τους* *CAVIAR GREEN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvMNn...eature=related*

*Έχω αναφερθεί εκτεταμένα ότι πρέπει να αγοράζουμε τον δίσκο που θέλουμε και να τον βάζουμε εξωτερική θήκη.

τωρα για σενα φιλε παντα τα χρησιμα δεδομενα τα εχουμε σε δυο δισκους παντα
δευτερον αν εχεις δεδομενα που χρειαζεσαι απαραιτητος τοτε αναγκαστικα
 θα τον στειλεις για ανακτηση δεδομενων που κοστιζει πολλα χρηματα*

----------


## racing

> Έχω αναφερθεί πολλές φορές ότι δεν πρέπει να αγοράζουμε ετοιματζίδικους δίσκους εξωτερικούς γιατί είναι όλοι *σαβούρες*



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Γενικά οι δίσκοι της Western Digital τους οποίους χρησιμοποιώ από τη δεκαετία του '90
το μόνο πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα ήταν μόνο λόγο υπερθέρμανσης (2 χτυπημένοι) οπότε και ΠΑΝΤΑ βιδώνω ανεμιστήρες από κάτω διότι δεν επαρκεί ο εξαερισμός του μηχανήματος ΠΟΤΕ.
Επίσης λόγω αυξομείωσης του ρεύματος (1 χτυπημένος) οπότε και άρχισα μόνιμα να χρησιμοποιώ UPS και αυτό ήταν.
Την θεωρώ (Western Digital) πολύ αξιόπιστη εταιρεία με λαμπρό support (3 σκληροί στην εγγύηση μου εστάλησαν καινούριοι αρκεί να τους κάνεις register σε λογαριασμό που ανοίγεις στην ιστοσελίδα τους) με πολύ αθόρυβους δίσκους.
Σημειωτέον ότι ΠΑΝΤΑ αναφέρομαι σε σκληρούς δίσκους για εσωτερική χρήση σε PC ή σε θήκη.

----------


## radioamateur

Δεν θέλω να πω πως απέφυγα το εγκεφαλικό από γνωστή εταιρεία του χώρου όταν μου ανακοίνωσε την τιμή αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι η εκμετάλλευση κυριαρχεί.Το πρόβλημα είναι η κεφαλή στον δίσκο WD5000E032 Σε περιόδους κρίσης και ζητάνε ό,τι τους κατέβει και βέβαια δεν είμαι εταιρεία ιδιώτης.
Ψάχνω λοιπόν εταιρεία ανάκτηση δεδομένων στην Αττική έως 300 ευρώ...για το γνωστό hardware issue των κεφαλών!!! No Data no Pay... αλλά δεν ρισκάρω και τα δεδομένα με κομπογιανίτες τεχνικούς. 
Απευθύνονομαι λοιπόν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στις εταιρείες ανάκτησης Δεδομένων.
Ιδού η _Ρόδος_ , ιδού και το _πήδημα.Η προσφορά ισχύει για λίγες μόνο ώρες!!! Η επόμενη κίνηση είναι να πάρω το δίσκο και τον πετάξω στα σκουπίδια...
_

----------


## badsak

Εγω να ρωτησω και κατι?? τον δισκο μονο του σαν εσωτερικο τον δοκιμασες??
Μου εχει τυχει πολλες φορες να ναι χαλασμενος ο ελεκτης που τον κανει usb... και παντα κανει το χαρακτηριστικο τικ τακ...
ανοιξε τον και κανε μια δοκιμη..... βαλτον μεσα στον υπολογιστη σαν εσωτερικο.....δεν εχεις να χασεις και τιποτα..

----------


## radioamateur

Είναι hardware το πρόβλημα 100%.Η διάγνωση έγινε Σάκη.Προφανώς κάποιοι σκέφτονται ότι 1 στα 10 κορόϊδα θα το ξεπουπουλιάσουν.Σε εποχές πραγματικής κρίσης που κλείνουν τα πάντα ζαλίστηκα μόλις άκουσα τι μου ζητούσαν.
Προσκαλώ δημοσίως λοιπόν τις επώνυμες εταιρείες ανάκτησης να απαντήσουν δημοσίως εδώ αν δέχονται την προσφορά μου ισχύει για λίγες μόνο ώρες...!!!

----------

